# David my old Siamese has passed away



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

David my friend for nearly 20 years past away at my side at home yesterday morning. The exact cause of death is unknown, but I have no reason to believe it was anything else then old age and that his vital organs were just worn out. 

While he is gone the memory of him will always be with me. 
He shall be missed very much and loved forever.

Dutchman


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

That is such sad news, Dutchman. My thoughts are with you. Of course you and David will be reunited one day. You gave him a good home for 20 years; hopefully you will get to share as many years with Cleo. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Dutchman, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*Having a portrate made*

A good friend of mine is a artist, and she has photos to work with and is going to make up a portrate of my long term friend David in memory of him. That will indeed be very nice for me to have.

Dutchman


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Oh, I'm so sorry.  

Best wishes.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dutchman, I'm so very sorry. You had David for so long, I know that your heart must be breaking. You obviously gave him a wonderful life, and took the best possible care of your little friend. I believe our loving God will assure that you meet again. Until then, may God comfort you in your sorrow and surround you with His love. God bless you.


----------



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm sorry for the loss of your dear friend.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Dutchman, my condolences on the loss of such a beloved buddy. RIP David.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------

